# Re: [EVDL] 2007 Vectrix 100% electric scooter for sale. San FranciscoBay area. $2600



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 2007 Vectrix 100% electric scooter for sale. San FranciscoBay area. $2600*

I helped a guy in SLO earlier this year to bring his Vectrix
back on the road (one of the problems with the NiMH packs is
that the standard charging cooks some of the cells and the
bike is dead - there are solutions for that, one Vectrixc owner
has 'hacked' the charger code to make it be much easier on the
cells and allow them to get a decent lifetime.
I still have a full pack of Vectrix NiMH cells sitting here
and a local dealer asked me to help get their bikes up
so when I find time, I will spend some quality time with those
Vextrix.
I hear stories of people finding second hand Vectrix for under
$1000 though I have seen the bike from SLO also advertised for
the same price as this guy is asking.
They are nice, freeway capable bikes with a few (known) issues
so they are very usable and if they break down then you can
find enough help online to fix it if you are OK with getting
your hands dirty sometimes (or know someone like that).

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Lawrence Rhodes
Sent: Wednesday, July 18, 2012 11:26 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] 2007 Vectrix 100% electric scooter for sale. San
FranciscoBay area. $2600

2007 Vectrix 100% electric scooter for sale
Posted by: "Jack" [email protected] amyljackp
Date: Tue Jul 17, 2012 6:46 am ((PDT))

Awesome commuter ride including highway; never go to gas stations; trunk
for storage; no engine means almost zero maintenance; can be fueled
entirely by renewables if you're set up for that; 2007 red model with
moderate wear; 19K miles; original owner
http://www.vectrix.com/index.php

Bay Area, CA

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

